# January Photo Contest



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

For this month the theme is "Your wife or your cigar" or "Your husband or your cigar"

if you do not have a wife or husband... then show us how you choose Cigars over your friends... Try to get creative and funny..

Lets see how you decide what one is more important... Now please understand I know that in the end your wife/husband is obviously more important, but lets have some fun.

*How it works:* 

The first day of every month (or around it) a new photo theme/contest will be posted and everyone submits their photo for consideration.
On (or around) the 21st of that month, we will open a voting thread with each submitted photo.
On the last day of the month, the winner will be announced and will be in charge of starting the next month's thread by telling us what the new theme/contest will be.
*Contest Rules:*

Picture must be your own photo
Minor Photoshop allowed...crop, rotate, adjust color and exposure... BUT NO MORE!
Entry must be a new photo - no older pictures
Only one entry per person
Be creative
Have fun
You _can_ change your picture that you submit but you must make it clear which picture you want in the voting thread.

The winner gets to pick next months theme. Have fun with this.

I will send the winner 5 of my cigars, I look forward to seeing some cool pics!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Fun topic ... should take a little bit of creativity to pull this one off!


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, here's my entry for the contest. My wife was kind enough to help me out and make me decide between a Monte #2 and her. It wasn't to tough a choice! :banana:

View attachment 64099


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

LOL! Great contest and Joe, great way to start this off! I think I have an idea for this.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

And Joe goes for the K.O before the contest has even gotten underway. good submission


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> And Joe goes for the K.O before the contest has even gotten underway. good submission


Thanks man, I'm just lucky she helped me out!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice, this is just what I hoped for... How was the cigar?


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Very nice, this is just what I hoped for... How was the cigar?


AWESOME! lol


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL great pic!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Flynhir said:


> Well, here's my entry for the contest. My wife was kind enough to help me out and make me decide between a Monte #2 and her. It wasn't to tough a choice! :banana:


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So have we locked this one up and moved to the next contest yet? Seems like it is over already. :wink:


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

lol, oh come on. I expect some compation here! :boxing:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> So have we locked this one up and moved to the next contest yet? Seems like it is over already. :wink:


Good thing, too. Cupcake was about to post her photo of Dan in the same outfit, same pose...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Good thing, too. Cupcake was about to post her photo of Dan in the same outfit, same pose...


She PM'd it to me asking if it was to much... When I am done being sick i will post it.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

...Now, I have to get my wife to agree to be part of this.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Damn it Derek! Now I have to spread some more RG before I can hit you for that! ound:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats Joe.
:tu


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Congrats Joe.
> :tu


It's not over yet! just the start! I expect some other puffers to get some good pics as well! :help:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checked in to see about this months contest. Checking out now and waiting for next months contest. Congrats Joe - I have no entry and no comeback for that WINNING PIC!

PS - Moose = I say call this one DONE and start a new January contest - LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Flynhir said:


> Well, here's my entry for the contest. My wife was kind enough to help me out and make me decide between a Monte #2 and her. It wasn't to tough a choice! :banana:
> 
> View attachment 64099


WTF? Why is MY wife holding a box of MY Monte 2's and how did you get this picture?


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

lol! It is a good pic, but I think people can still do a good job.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> lol! It is a good pic, but I think people can still do a good job.


If I could get my wife to pose I'd give it a run for your money, but if I snapped a picture and posted it on here and my wife found out, heh, my nuts would be gone forever as well as my entire cigar collection. Although I do have a picture of her up here in a two piece from vacation in another thread, so not sure what the difference would really be...lol.


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> WTF? Why is MY wife holding a box of MY Monte 2's and how did you get this picture?


LOL :clap2:


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If I could get my wife to pose I'd give it a run for your money, but if I snapped a picture and posted it on here and my wife found out, heh, my nuts would be gone forever as well as my entire cigar collection. Although I do have a picture of her up here in a two piece from vacation in another thread, so not sure what the difference would really be...lol.


If I can get my wife to do it, anybody can! :drum:


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like Joe wins, I asked my wife to be in the "your wife or your cigar" contest, she gave me a cigar.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG Joe, set that bar high.....


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

bob-o said:


> Looks like Joe wins, I asked my wife to be in the "your wife or your cigar" contest, she gave me a cigar.


:rotfl:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Just checked in and only one entry and a great entry it is.

THIS IS NOT AN ENTRY but the only photo of my much better half with some cigars. It was my first bomb. Not a few days before, after making a rather big purchase, I told her I wouldn't buy any more cigar for awhile. A bomb had me in the dog house when I got home.

again not and entry


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

That's awesome! believe it or not, mine has given me that look! Then I buy her shoes and it's all good again. then the cycle continues! cigars=shoes, cigars=shoes, ect. mg:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

To Bad it was entered!



Slowpokebill said:


> Just checked in and only one entry and a great entry it is.
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN ENTRY but the only photo of my much better half with some cigars. It was my first bomb. Not a few days before, after making a rather big purchase, I told her I wouldn't buy any more cigar for awhile. A bomb had me in the dog house when I got home.
> 
> again not and entry


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Also Starbuck, I went looking for this pic of you and your wife, I must say.... GET HER TO DO IT!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/281859-put-face-name-9.html


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Flynhir said:


> That's awesome! believe it or not, mine has given me that look! Then I buy her shoes and it's all good again. then the cycle continues! cigars=shoes, cigars=shoes, ect. mg:


You got off easy. I had to buy a horse.


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> You got off easy. I had to buy a horse.


DOHHHH! :kicknuts:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Michigan_Moose said:


> To Bad it was entered!


Nope...it and I shattered rules 2 and 3.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

bump ... let's see some more entries!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree lets see some more, get creative guys.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

After Joe st the bar so high...seems like this contest is one and done. Great start to a pretty cool photot thread.......eagerly awaiting more submissions.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

so i guess this contest really is over.....


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I sure hope it isn't... that was a great idea... I would like to see a few more anyway.


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Come on guys, I thought I had a good idea but I didn't think it would be that good! I'm sure the creative juice's can get flowing! Not that I wouldn't be happy winning, but I figured for sure that I would get a good challenge! I wont be allowed to play anymore if I win this easy! :spank:


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

And, I could post the 5-6 other pics that I took that I didn't put up and sew this thing up! lol :thumb:


----------



## Sm0keCigars (Jan 3, 2012)

First post here... and couldnt think of a better time to chyme in. Cant believe there are more herfers out there that have "understanding" wives... I think my wife cut me off for good had three orders since x-mas so far and she FOUND every package on the porch!.. DOH! i'll post this thread when i'm get my man card back... some time in march! good thing i stocked up.

I like this place.


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Sm0keCigars said:


> First post here... and couldnt think of a better time to chyme in. Cant believe there are more herfers out there that have "understanding" wives... I think my wife cut me off for good had three orders since x-mas so far and she FOUND every package on the porch!.. DOH! i'll post this thread when i'm get my man card back... some time in march! good thing i stocked up.
> 
> I like this place.


First, welcome to the forum! Second, I have to admit that I am blessed with the wife I have now! (The first time around wasn't so pleasant!) She did give me crap early on about the collection was growing and why I needed a 3K count stand up humidor, but she has actually smoked a few cigars and kinda likes the Erin Go braugh Irish Cream mini's! Sometimes I pinch myself to make sure that I'm not dreaming! But, her growing collection of shoes, purses and jewelry doesn't hurt either I guess! :smoke2:


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I choose the cigar.......it was a mistake


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I don't think there's a lack of desire to enter the contest on the puffer side, but convincing wives/girlfriends to pose for pictures to be posted on a cigar forum? Questionable (depending on the woman). My girlfriend gives me "the look" any time I even mention smoking cigars.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Bump!


Hopefully that works. I'm hoping to see more hot wives. God knows I don't see any at my own house.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

here is my entry.. :>


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

I think we have a winner!!  lol


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

anth.gulla said:


> I think we have a winner!!  lol


I think we all win!


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

See, I knew you guys had it in ya! BoooYahhh!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Chris, that whole directory is gold... I like the one where she is standing with an almost menacing look at you in front of the humidor. Daring you to pass...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Oh crap, that's so awesome Chris! you have a Viaje Exclusivo jar! LOL!*



n00b said:


> here is my entry.. :>


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> *Oh crap, that's so awesome Chris! you have a Viaje Exclusivo jar! LOL!*


yes i do!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

and here are the SPOILS!!!


----------



## jersey smoker (Nov 13, 2011)

i think we win with the photo of his hot wife or girlfriend he posted really anytime your lady is in jersey tell her to call


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh well, I tried!


----------

